# Tower Gardening



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I did a search and came up with nothing on the boards about tower gardening ( or vertical, maybe I should've used that).

Does anyone do this?
It came up on my news feed on FB. One is vertical gardening with blue barrels and another ( which I think is wild) is done with plastic bottles.

I've heard of using the barrels. I've seen where you heat the plastic and then use a crow bar ( or something similar) to bend the plastic out to make a large "lip".

This fellow just drills out holes and then plants

http://preppers.org/sustainable-grow-tower-instructions-build/

Now the plastic bottles has really peaked my interest and this would work really well for people who only have a balcony to use to grow food on. They grew a LOT of food in those bottles.

http://preppers.org/bottle-tower-garden/

Myself I want to try straw bale gardening this year. Even if I only do it with 2 bales, I want to give it a try.
Anyone do the straw bale gardening?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

darn it! I searched using those words and nothing came!!! ugh. My search-foo is always off. geesh.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

here I grabbed a picture of both types form the above websites


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

It is good for small spaces, but I have the room to plant in rows & beds.
So even tho I have the drums like in the photo, I am staying with the beds for now.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It didn't work as planned ...

Back to what works for me. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Have you seen this? I think I may have posted it somewhere before. It is Verti-Gro, I have visited them in Florida and have considered getting a large system of theirs.
http://vertigro.com/products/showroom/


----------

